# Sadzīves tehnika >  Nestrādā veļas mašīnas motors

## McAhren

Palīdziet, lūdzu, ar padomu! - veļas mašīnai nedarbojas elektromotors. Visa programma iet uz priekšu - ūdeni pielej, nolej, pulveri pievieno utt. pat visi klikšķīši dzirdami, kad jāieslēdzas motoram... Bet motors nekust. Un neskan arī (siksnu nav nometis - pārbaudīju  ::  ) 
Veļas mašīna vienkārša - ar griežamo programmas sviru un 4 pogām. 
Atskrūvējis biju vaļā no aizmurures, bet neko melnu/apsvilušu neatradu. arī pats motors izskatās +/- ok.
Pagaidām galvenās aizdomas krīt uz motoru... kā viņu pārbaudīt?  
ar spuldzītes palīdzību pārbaudīju motora barošanas vadus (5gab + masas vads pie korpusa) - visi kā savienoti - nekur spuldzīte nedega vājāk... tas ir normāli?   :: 

Ko ieteiksiet?

----------


## abidox

varētu vispirms veļenes modeli pateikt un ja vari tad kādu bildīti, kur redzams tas motors

----------


## McAhren

Tas ir tik svarīgi? 
Man likās princips viņām visām ir viens... motors + slēdzis + ūdens...   ::  

Nu labi - vakarā tikšu mājās, tad arī paskatīšos modeli un iemetīšu kādu bildi...

----------


## juris90

> Tas ir tik svarīgi? 
> Man likās princips viņām visām ir viens... motors + slēdzis + ūdens...   
> 
> Nu labi - vakarā tikšu mājās, tad arī paskatīšos modeli un iemetīšu kādu bildi...


 man liekas ka tur pie vainas ir udens spiediena sensors, nostradat viņš var bet kontakti var nesaslegties kas palaiž motoru.

----------


## WildGun

Ogliites varbuut?

----------


## defs

jā,ja ir kolektornieks,tad skaties oglītes. Veļeni no strāvas nost, ar testeri mēri omus strarp oglītēm,vai kaut ko rāda. Atļauts motoru ar roku pagrozīt,kad mēri.

----------


## McAhren

Tā, sabildēju:



Veļas mašīnas ražotājs Polar, modelis PDP685.



> jā,ja ir kolektornieks,tad skaties oglītes. Veļeni no strāvas nost, ar testeri mēri omus strarp oglītēm,vai kaut ko rāda. Atļauts motoru ar roku pagrozīt,kad mēri.


 un ko darīt, ja oglīšu nav? izjaucu to motoru, bet tur tikai pa gultnim katrā galā un viss...  :: 



> man liekas ka tur pie vainas ir udens spiediena sensors, nostradat viņš var bet kontakti var nesaslegties kas palaiž motoru.


 Nu bet vai tad viņš pareizi uzpildītu ūdeni? +/- manuprāt viņš pielej to bāku (veļas burabānu) ar ūdeni normālā daudzumā... tas pēc manas saprašanas norāda, ka viss kārtībā ar ūdens padevi... ne tā?

----------


## Girts

Iemeslu lai nestradatu taja var but daudz  but velams labs makro uznemums no ta motora shiltes  -uzlimes.Var gadities la puvaditaju kontrolieris (gadijuma ja vinam tads ir.Dzenoshais slriemelia kas atrodas uz ass gala ir maza diametra ttas liecina ka motors varetu darbotie no paaugstinatas frekvences.Butu labi ja butu zinams velnes modeleis un marka ,tad var sagooglet shemuci  


> ar spuldzītes palīdzību pārbaudīju motora barošanas vadus (5gab + masas vads pie korpusa) - visi kā savienoti - nekur spuldzīte nedega vājāk... tas ir normāli? 
> 
> Ko ieteiksiet?


 Ko nozime nekur nedega vajak,kur tad tu meriji no ta motora shtekera pret motora korpusu ?

----------


## ezis666

kondensatoru pārbaudi, tas ir parastais asinhronais motora, ar 2 tinumiem uz 400 un 2800 apgr.

----------


## defs

Jā,šitas nav kolektornieks. Vajag vienkarsi ar testeri pazvanīt tinumus.Varbūt kāds nopuvis. un vinjam nav kaut kaada elektroniska plate kaut kur?

----------


## ansius

::  interesanti klausīties kā šeit risina veļasmašīnas remontu...




> Veļas mašīna vienkārša - ar griežamo programmas sviru un 4 pogām.


 ja tas būtu tik vienkārši

paskaties kam motors pieslēgts, mēdz releja lodējumi atnākt vaļā ari pats relejs nomirt

----------


## McAhren

> Iemeslu lai nestradatu taja var but daudz  but velams labs makro uznemums no ta motora shiltes  -uzlimes.Var gadities la puvaditaju kontrolieris (gadijuma ja vinam tads ir.Dzenoshais slriemelia kas atrodas uz ass gala ir maza diametra ttas liecina ka motors varetu darbotie no paaugstinatas frekvences.Butu labi ja butu zinams velnes modeleis un marka ,tad var sagooglet shemuci...
> Ko nozime nekur nedega vajak,kur tad tu meriji no ta motora shtekera pret motora korpusu ?


 Tuvāka bilde ir, bet jēgas nekādas:

vakarā (ja būs spēks) pārrakstīšu visu un iemetīšu šeit.

Nu par cik man testeris mājās nav, tad ar lampiņu pārgāju tiem 5 vadiem pāri. starp viņiem izskatās ka visi ir saslēgti kopā. pie masas kad piemetu vienu vadu, tad (ja pareizi atceros) lampiņa nedega.
Vnk pēc manas saprašanas ja laiž caur tiem pieciem vadiem, tad kkur vajadzēja degt vājāk... labi, šis jautājums atrisināts - nopirkšu šodien testeri un tad turpināsim par šo tēmu.

VM marka POLAR, modelis PDP685

Par elektroniskām platēm - šodien tā kārtīgi izjaukšu, bet likās, ka tur viss sastāv tikai no vienkāršām lietām - nekādas plates neredzēju.

Kondensators un relejs... labi... paskatīšos, ko es tur varu darīt, lai viņus pārbaudītu!

----------


## defs

Man liekas /jo pa gabalu neredzu/ ,ka pie vainas ir pats motors vai arī komandieris. Ja nav nekādas elektronikas plates,tas komandieris slēgā motora tinumus pats,gan reverso režīmu,gan centrafūgu. Un vislabakais jebkur nopērc kādu multimetru pa piecīti-noderēs arī citu reizi. Ar spuldzi Tu tik redzi,ka pienak kaut kāds spriegums.Bet vai tajā brīdī tas ir uz vajadzigajiem motora tinumiem? Kondensators diez vai pie vainas. Tad motoram vajadzētu dūkt un negriezties.Tapat līmeņa dačiks ārpus aizdomām.Ja tas beigts,tad centrafūgai vienalga jāiet. Ja durvju slēdzis,tad pat ūdeni iekšā nepilda.

 Un varbūt ieliec veļenes nosaukumu,mēģinasim pa visiem atrast shēmu,gan jau pats motors ar būs uzzīmets.

----------


## McAhren

> Man liekas /jo pa gabalu neredzu/ ,ka pie vainas ir pats motors vai arī komandieris. Ja nav nekādas elektronikas plates,tas komandieris slēgā motora tinumus pats,gan reverso režīmu,gan centrafūgu. Un vislabakais jebkur nopērc kādu multimetru pa piecīti-noderēs arī citu reizi. Ar spuldzi Tu tik redzi,ka pienak kaut kāds spriegums.Bet vai tajā brīdī tas ir uz vajadzigajiem motora tinumiem? Kondensators diez vai pie vainas. Tad motoram vajadzētu dūkt un negriezties.Tapat līmeņa dačiks ārpus aizdomām.Ja tas beigts,tad centrafūgai vienalga jāiet. Ja durvju slēdzis,tad pat ūdeni iekšā nepilda.
> Un varbūt ieliec veļenes nosaukumu,mēģinasim pa visiem atrast shēmu,gan jau pats motors ar būs uzzīmets.


 Veļenes nosaukums: *POLAR, modelis PDP685*
jau 2x liku  :: 

Šobrīd laika un spēkatrūkuma dēļ process ieildzis... 
Bet motoru pārbaudīšu.
Cerams, ka tas nav komandieris >>> gan jau ka grūti būtu atrast tādu lietu tādam poļu brīnumam!  ::

----------


## ezis666

Ja pieci kontakti 2 rindās, tad pamēģini pieslēgt motoru pa taisno:
skats no iespraužamās puse:
1 2 3
4 5

3 230V N kopējs abiem ātrumiem
1+4  C lēnie apgriezieni, 1kopējais
2+5 C ātrie apgr. 2 kopējais

----------


## McAhren

Tā, paldies visiem par ieteikumiem ko meklēt/pārbaudīt, bet mistēriju atrisināju ar meistara palīdzību... izmantojot jūzera Ezis666 ietekto pārbaudes shēmu nekas netika sadedzināts - tas priecē!  ::  
Meistars izdarīja: zamena puskavoi cepi dvigatelja glavnovo privoda. => nomainīja ~15cm garu un ~7cm diametra baltu sū%|&u...
koč 25 sekunžu darbs => 1 Ls par sekundes darbu...     ::   ::  
būtu ka es labāk pats mēģinājis atrast problēmu!!! 
bet nu mācība dabūta!  ::   ::

----------


## Tārps

Tad jau pats arī biji pie vainas - ja bija nosprādzis palaišanas kondensators , tad tas motors gluži kluss jau nu nebija, bet mazliet (varbūt īsu brīdi ) dīca. Sabiedrisko domu novirzīji nepareizā virzienā, teiktdams par pilnīgu klusumu.

----------


## McAhren

> Tad jau pats arī biji pie vainas - ja bija nosprādzis palaišanas kondensators , tad tas motors gluži kluss jau nu nebija, bet mazliet (varbūt īsu brīdi ) dīca. Sabiedrisko domu novirzīji nepareizā virzienā, teiktdams par pilnīgu klusumu.


 Nu jā varētu būt... bet tas motors dūca tik klusu, ka to es sadzirdēju tikai tad, kad biju noņēmis motoru no veļasmašīnas un pieslēdzis pa tiešo (pēc ezis666 uzrādītās shēmas)... un arī tad nebiju pārliecināts ka dūkšana bija no motora...

Lab, nav tik svarīgi vairs - problēma atrisināta, un tagad zināšu ka jāklausās cītīgāk!  ::

----------


## marciss

Labs vakars spečukiem!
Šovakar mani piemeklēja tieši tāda pati problēma, kā topica autoram. Diemžēl nav ne multimetra, ne arī nekādu citu rīku. Tā arī nesapratu kas tad autoram bija par vainu, varbūt varat apskaidrot.
Tātad veļas mašīna Candy CBL 160
Un te arī izravēts motors:

Nakļenes uz motora:


un strāvas konektors:

Kā man to motoru pārbaudīt mājas apstākoļos? 220V pie konkrētiem konektoriem? Vai aizvest uz kādu darbnīcu lai pārbauda?
Paldies par atbildēm  ::

----------


## Amazons

Pēc texta sapratu, ka nespēsi pats pārbaudīt  :: 
Pēc kā nospriedi ka motors nosprādzis? Jo varbūt vadības bloks šamo nekustina  ::

----------


## ansius

labāk nes uz darbnīcu jo pa tiešo pat spraužot tu viņu nosvilināsi vai ari sabojāsi jo atceries - virknes ierosmes motorus bez slodzes nedrīkst - tie sāk joņot (bez slodzes paātrinās līdz mehāniskai izturības robežai un izjūk pa detaļām).

taču pirmais ko dari paskaties vai tiešām motors vainīgs, vai uz plates nav deguma pēdas redzamas, jo tas ka motors negriežas ne vienmēr nozīmē ka motors ir vainīgs.

----------


## marciss

kautkaads spriegums naak uz motoru (testeeju ar parasto skruuvjgriezni-testeri). Uz plates svilumu peedas taa kaa nemana. Ok, laikam jaaizved pie kaada meistara saakumaa pats motors. Varat kaadu ieteikt?

----------


## ezis666

Ja nav pat multimetra, tad nav ko vispār līst skatīties, tāpat neko neredzēsi.Te varētu būt nobeigušās sukas motoram vai motora relejs un motora SCR. Ja tie sveši vārdi, tad liec visu kopā un brauc uz darbnīcu.

----------


## defs

Tak paņem pa 5-citi nopērc kaut vai lēto multimetru! Tad sāc mērīt starp oglītēm.Varbūt tās nodilušas.Tad pārējos statora tinumus. Dažkārt oglītes vienkārši nosprūdušas...

----------


## ansius

bet ja ved meistaram tad visu mašīnu, nopietni sanāks ātrāk vainu atrast

----------


## marciss

Pladies vechi par atsauciibu. Aizvedu tikai motoru uz darbniicu ar to pashu multimetru konstateeja, ka ogliites beigtas. Nomainiija, salodeeja valjiigos kontaktus un panjeema 5ls  ::  Tagad jau velja mazgaajaas  ::

----------

